# Flashlight feature in this months Boys Life



## Charles Bradshaw (Sep 30, 2002)

Any one remember the old standard official boy scout flashlight??? Back in the days when there was no such thing as a reliable flashlight.

At least they offered a much better choice in that magazine.

Princeton Tec Solo: comes with a halogen bulb and will suck a pair of alkalines dead in less than 1 hour. Best bet is a K4/KPR104 in the dimpled reflector, or the 3 LED module.

Petzl Micro: take lots of #14 bulbs, as they are rated for about 5 hours each.

PT 40: LED module available for it.

Saaby, from you said in your original post, I guess they gave a thumbs up to the minimag???? If they did, then they are going with *cheap*.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 30, 2002)

It was destined to just sit on the table for days, but I opened up teh front cover of this months Boys Life to see if there was anything that was just dieing to be read and there was...I was greeted on the table of contents with a small photo of a Princeton Tec Vor Tec (Isn't it Vortec?)

Here's the beef--a 2 page spread with mini reviews of 7 flashlights, and I think Princeton Tec paid them to do the article...

"Still packing that old, heave two-D-powered flashlight? Dtop the anchor and see the light: Today's flashlights shine just as bright in a much smaller package. "The hot lighting gear *[Isn't the good lighting gear the stuff that DOESN'T get hot? A flashaholic should have written this article -Ryan]* today is inexpensive *[Guess he's never heard of Surefire or Arc]* and powerful," says Greg Allen, manager of the Denver Eastern Mountain Sports store. "They are so light-weight and pack such a punch, you will be amazed at what is available." 

Then it goes on for another paragraph--which I will now paraphrase

"Headlamps are good for camp but hikers like handhelds"

Then it talks about 7 lights:
Petzl Tikka
Princeton Tek 40
Princeton Tek Solo
Princeton Tek Vor Tec
Petzl Micro
Mini Maglite
Princeton Tec Attitude

Their reviews aern't quite up to Led museum standards, I quote the *entire* Mini Maglite review:

What: Mini Maglite.
Cost: $10
Weight: 4 oz.
Batteries: 2 AA.
Burn Time: 5 hours 45 minutes.
Bulb: Incandescent
The revire: This standard [Riiiiiight.... -Ryan] flashlight has been around for years. It's made of machined aluminim and has an adjustable beam. It even has a spare bulb in the tail cap.

Well that was nice...and some of those are nice lights, but it's too bad they didn't include some *real* nice lights--Arc AAA comes to mind...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 30, 2002)

I can't even remember when I last SAW a 'Boy's Life' magazine!

Leave it to Saaby!


----------



## Empath (Sep 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by Saaby:
> Well that was nice...and some of those are nice lights, but it's too bad they didn't include some *real* nice lights--Arc AAA comes to mind...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Princeton Teks are *real* nice lights.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 30, 2002)

Sorry sorry...I was refering to the fact that they only had 2 LED lights. and the fact that they included the Minimag without any disclaimers about Ill pills or Mad sandwiches...


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey- minimags have their issues, as we all know... but damned near everyone I know has had one at one time or another. Mag-lites are THE most common flashlight I see at my troop's camping trips. Second-most is those cheapo "Mommy won't kill me if I lose it" lights.


----------



## Tango Chaser (Oct 9, 2002)

I had a mini maglite




,but I switched to a Legend 2AA because it had a clickie tailcap with safety and the rubber ring around the bezel made adjusting the beam easier.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 9, 2002)

Mommy won't kill me if I loose my lights--I pay for them





Secondly, I won't loose my lights!


----------



## txwest (Oct 9, 2002)

I think the mini-mag is a perfect light for Boy / Cub Scout use. They're small, they're tough, they work, & they're relatively cheap. TX


----------



## Saaby (Oct 9, 2002)

Well--unless you're a flashaholic Boy Scout


----------



## Ratso (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm a big Streamlight and UK fan. I was surprised there were no SL or UKE lights. There are plenty that are on a "Boy Scout" budget and perform very well. Here are good quality high value lights I would recommend for camping:

-Propolymer Series (including LEDs)
-Streamlight Syclone with White LED
-Streamlight Clipmate
-Streamlight Septor, Trident, WOW, headlamps etc.
-UKE SL4AA
-UKE SL4C or SL6C


----------



## PhotonRanger (Oct 10, 2002)

Ratso, 

I always jump in to second any mention of the Streamlight Syclone as a great camping light. Swivel head, sits upright, rotating clip, waterproof etc. It used to just come with an amber LED in addition to the incandescent bulb. I just checked Bright Guy and now it comes with either white or green LED depending on body color. 

I'll have to try and get hold of the other color LED modules from B.G or Streamlight, all would have their place in various situations. 

Just last week, when I was using the ARC-AAA around a campfire, folks complained that the light ruined the mood. I switched to the amber LED on the Syclone, and no problem.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Oct 10, 2002)

Lol, Photon! I guess that was a rather eloquent comment on the AAA's brightness.

Actually, I was mistaken on the LED module for the PT 40. It is an LED replacement bulb that Brightguy carries.

I would recommend 3 lights in this topic: Coleman 2 LED folding lantern, CMG Reactor w/2 Lithiums, and the CMG Infinity Ultra.

If one is on a tight budget, then the afformentioned Coleman, and the Rebel are good choices (unless you need that extra beam throw). Both are available at Walmart.

Also the new Versalux minimag LED module.

Saaby, here is an idea for discussion with the head of your troop: discuss the lighting needs for both maximum duration and brightness for the troop's camping trips. Factor in climatic conditions and storms, as well as reliability. Then find the lights that meet or exceed the specs at a reasonable price. Don't forget to point out the advantages of LEDs. Maybe a group discount can be had if several troops get together. (just a thought)


----------

